# Definitely a Nature Aquarium Style Scape



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I don't think there's too much creative about this, and it's not like I made a lot of advanced preparations. Leftover plants, a piece of wood I bought in Japan I decided not to use in my 60cm, and rocks I found around campus.

Info:

Equpiment
-12" x 8" x 12" Rimless Custom Tank (finish is no where close to ADA though)
-Aquaclear
-No CO2
-2x13 watt fixture from Jalli

Substrate/Hardscape
-Bright Sand
-Deco Rock
-Locally collected rocks
-Piece of wood (no idea what) I bought at Aqua Forest Tokyo last summer
(Those of you who went to the ADA party this year probably checked that store out)

Plants
-Loma Fern (Subwassertang)
-Vesicularia ferrieri (Weeping Moss)
-Fissiden fontanus (stowed away with the loma fern, nice)
-Microsword

I'm thinking of raising the back left corner with aquasoil to make more level interest, and also giving the microswords a better substrate. I'm wondering how this aquascape turns out. I'm not going to use any CO2 (all my CO2 equipment is at the school library with my 60cm tank), and blast the filter at top speed, and do as little dosing as possible.

It's a common idea that ferns/moss don't need nutrients as much as they need cold water, water movement, and water changes to thrive. I'm going to rely on those ideas and hope this tank doesn't become an algae ridden mess. It's been set up for almost 2 weeks, and the plants are growing nicely to my surprise-- the weeping moss doing the best. Here's crossing my fingers and hoping for the best!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

So, you have the 60cm in the library and would this be a little project in the dorms? I thought they forbid you?

Regardless, I'm interested to see how it turns out. I agree with raising the left corner a bit. It feels a little 2D before everything grows in. But it'll evolve, so good luck!


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

That is very lovely and impressive. 

and the layour looks really a nature style!!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like it will be very nice when it grows out a bit.

Are you going to start a thread for the tank in the library?


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/44608-not-nature-aquarium-style-scape.html


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Jessie-- The 60cm tank was apparently too big for the dorm, limit 10g. This guy's just a wee widdle 5g. Though this tank is still pretty cool because it is as deep as it is long, so major depth and space options available.


Cliff-- Thanks! I wish you'd take a look at some of my finished stuff though-- I'm almost embaressed to have you look at this immature stuff!

Squawkbert-- Hauen showed you the link. Might not have noticed it because its title isn't "ADA 60cm . . ."


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Steven,

I did seen you works and your sketch before, you are a very talented guy!! I did love your works and your well organized presentations, as well as your unique technique.

However, I am just started a small tank closed to NPT (actually, I am not so sure about NPT....)
hope we can exchange some experience later on!!

Cliff.

P.S. your last name Chong, so... are you a asian??


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks a lot Cliff

I am very thankful for your praise. 

Chong is "Zhang" in mandarin, my father is Chinese. But my mother is Japanese, and I am sorry because my mandarin is _very_ bad.


----------



## cousinkenni (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Steven,

The setup looks nice.

I do have some questions about your photography.......you use a canon dSLR correct? Are the images you post right from the camera? I visited your website at deviant art and viewed some of your other photos of Japan (the japanese gardens) the photos were "viewed" very, very well.....I do have some questions about your post processing. On most of those photos you seem to push contrast and saturation to a level beyond. For the gardens maybe you were going for that look, but to me the greens looked fake and you could tell that the sharpening was taken too far (you could see the pixelation and the photo isn't even close to full rez). I only see this on a few photos, especially in the "a moment at ginkakkuji". Once again......maybe you were going for a certiain look, either way the framing of the photos are really good.....I would just be careful how much the photos are pushed before they start looking "photoshopped".

This tank will more than likely turn out very nice.....just be careful when you photgraph it.....I think if you do take care, the end product will turn out even better.

Just my opion, which really doesn't mean much in the grand scheme of things........


Ken T.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Kenni--

Thanks for the feedback. I understand your concern about the post-processing. In responding, it's a lot of ground to cover.

1st off-- the photos from Japan were taken with a different camera. It's a point and shoot from Olympus that adds a lot of blue to the photos. I was more inexperienced at PS at the time, so did different things with the photos than I do now-- the results are a bit different. I like those photos though.

As a note though-- Don't be surprised at the color in photos of Japan. I also thought, "No Way" looking at the saturation in photos of Japan . . . before I went there. It is pretty amazing how GREEN some places are. Remember too, that it's part of a photographer's job to restore the photo too if the Camera didn't catch what was actually there. In comparison to the real places, the saturation in the photos I presented was probably not far off.

2nd-- When I was editing this photo . . . my computer crashed during the process. I am working on that thing . . . as a result, this photo is not where I would want it to be (I did take the edits too far while experimenting, and of course PS didn't save the history), and was too lazy to re-edit the original photo to where I wanted it. :heh: I figured-- screw it, it's not like it's a final tank photo.

3rd-- On some of the photos (notably photos from "Hau Coast") I actually decreased saturation from the original photo, so I don't think I necessarily have a consistant method of processing. Sharpness too, is something that's fun to play with-- though as often as sharpening, I also do use dulling in some of my finished photos.

As a last word-- I'll definitely be more careful with final photos (that are of much greater importance) than I was with this obvious and admittedly (lazy) job . . . :heh:


----------



## danepatrick (Sep 18, 2006)

i know this is totally off topic, but why haven't you been on TPT steven?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Hmm . . . It's not that I haven't been on TPT . . . I just don't feel like posting I guess? I do check out photo gal sometimes, but I haven't seen something that made me want to post in a while. Otherwise . . . TPT and I have different values. I don't think the folks there want to learn anything I have to teach, and I can learn from them lurking as well as participating.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I love your modesty, Steven. Some of us would be well-chuffed to come up with an initial 'scape like that.

I look forward to the progress.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks very promising! Can't wait to see how this and your 60 cm tank turn out. I take it this will be a fishless tank?


----------



## danepatrick (Sep 18, 2006)

i respect that. and you too bro. i've valued your work and photography so much. keep up the good work. i used to stay on TPT and hardly get on her at APC, but lately things are drifting over this way. i can't wait to see what you've been up to.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

George-- Thanks 

Dane-- Thanks for understanding 

Nevermore-- It'll have fish. This tank is ~5gallons. I'm just waiting for a bit first.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

. . . my computer is still out of wack, and my edit looks bizarre . . . well, it looks a little better than last time. I hope you like it . . .

I raised the back left corner with aquasoil and added some e. vivipara from my other tank. Also added a rock to the right side that I felt was needed . . .

The weeping moss is looking great! The fissidens had some trouble adjusting, but are showing new growth. Microswords are struggling height-wise but have some new sideshoots, and the roots look great (remember, I replanted the back left corner). Had some algae, but it all went away. This low-light, no-ferts, no co2 tank is working out pretty nicely . . . 

Actually, looking at this again, it kind of reminds me of my photos from Hakone . . .



















Maybe something is going on with me subconciously.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I think this tank will look stunning when It's grown in. I've just been looking at it for the last few minutes trying to work out how it should look grown in. You've got great perspective in it too and I can't wait to see it filled out. 

Tom


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Sooo... whats up with the nature?


----------

